# Diamond Python Enclosure



## TeeDee (Apr 18, 2016)

Gday all, im a new to snakes and this is my first snake so obviously i want to give him the best of everything. Done a ton of research and asked my freinds millions of questions trying to ensure im offering him the perfect environment while keeping it aesthetically pleasing (as its located in the loungeroom.)
Any tips or ideas on how i could improve it?


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 18, 2016)

Is there a hide in there for him?
Other than that, I can't see too much wrong.


----------



## TeeDee (Apr 18, 2016)

I put a wall mounted planter box "thingo" on the wall next to the branch (but covered it in fake hedging the same as the back wall so it has camouflaged in and you cant really see it) I was told that would be enough, if he wants to retreat off the ground and hide in there. 

and i normally have this in there but forgot to put it back in before i took the picture. 
Underneath the pot plant hanger is a heat mat and it stays really dark under there. I was told from a few people that it would be good enough as a hide spot because if i made a hide box, i'd never see him. This way he has a dark warm little corner he can retreat to but i still can take it out and get to him easily for handling.


----------



## Wokka (Apr 18, 2016)

What is the temperature on the floor and on the branch near the light?


----------



## TeeDee (Apr 18, 2016)

Wokka said:


> What is the temperature on the floor and on the branch near the light?



30 on the branch directly under the light, 18-20 down below


----------



## Wokka (Apr 19, 2016)

sounds about right


----------

